# Mac's lamb curry bake



## Raine (Feb 23, 2005)

Mac's lamb curry bake

Ingredients 

1 lb. lamb, cut into 3/4-inch cubes 
4+ Tbsp. butter 
1 large onion, chopped 
2 stalks of celery, chopped 
1 medium red bell pepper (with seeds and pulp removed), diced 
1 medium green bell pepper (with seeds and pulp removed), diced 
1 large portobello mushroom, diced 
1-1/2 inches of ginger root, peeled, then “shaved” with the vegetable peeler 
3 Tbsp. curry powder 
cayenne pepper to taste (optional) 
2-1/2 cups beef consummé 
1 14-1/2-oz. can diced tomatoes with liquid 
1 14-1/2-oz. can coconut milk 
4 cloves garlic, minced 
2 tsp. salt 
2 cups converted (or parboiled) rice 

Method 

In a skillet, brown lamb in butter. Once browned, remove lamb and set it aside. Add 1/2 the onion, 1/2 the celery, 1/2 the peppers (both red and green), 1/2 the mushroom, and all of the ginger shavings. Sauté until vegetables are browned. If you need more butter, add another Tbsp. or so. When vegetables are browned, add curry powder and cayenne pepper and fry for about 2 minutes. 

Add about half of the stock to the skillet, stir to deglaze the pan. Pour mixture into an ungreased baking pan. Pour rest of stock into skillet to catch the rest of the seasoning and vegetables left in the skillet and pour that into the baking pan. Add browned lamb, tomatoes and their liquid, and coconut milk. Add remaining vegetables, minced garlic, and rice. Mix well in the baking pan. 

Preheat oven to 350°. Cover baking pan with aluminum foil and bake for about 30 minutes. Uncover and bake another 20 minutes or until rice is cooked, liquid is reduced, and top is lightly browned. 

This is good just the way it is, but it’s even better when served with a suitable sauce such as creole sauce. 

You can substitute chicken for lamb in this recipe. In that case you should also substitute chicken stock for the lamb or beef stock.


----------

